
Show HN: Generate Deep Fake Video with an Image - soheil
https://myvoiceyourface.com/?a=1
======
jasonheh
You should have a gallery of sample videos to use. I have plenty of face pics,
it's relatively hard to find a tightly cropped video of someone talking to
use.

